# Fire Lane Markings across Parking Spaces



## jwells (Nov 15, 2012)

The local fire marshal has started marking every plan submission with the same verbiage regarding fire lanes.  IFC contains provisions for painting curbs, marking one or both sides of the fire lane etc.  That much is clear.

However, imagine a typical entry drive into a property that has 90 degree parking spaces on each side.  In fact, imagine just about any parking lot.  They're wanting a continuous red stripe painted on both side of the aisle.  This means the back end of the parking space divider lines will have a red line drawn across them with the words, "No Parking - Fire Lane" written on the drive.  Make sense?

This seems incredibly confusing, and I don't see it anywhere in the US (I've now started looking really close).  Occasionally, the curbs along a lane will be painted red, but it's not a continuous line on the pavement--especially across the tips of the parking spaces.

Is their interpretation correct?  It seems really obnoxious and confusing to motorists.  Can I cross the red line to park, or not?  Moreover, it's not like anyone would think to park there anyway.  It's like parking right in the drive lane at Wal-Mart, blocking parked cars and traffic.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 15, 2012)

IS THIS WHAT YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry it is normal for me and yes I would require the same

It is not always true that the red line will be against the back stripe of the parking space

Might I suggest attending some code classes


----------



## fatboy (Nov 16, 2012)

*503.3 Marking. *Where required by the _fire code official, approved _signs or other _approved _notices or markings that include the words NO PARKING—FIRE LANE shall be provided for fire apparatus access roads to identify such roads or prohibit the obstruction thereof. The means by which _fire_ _lanes _are designated shall be maintained in a clean and legible condition at all times and be replaced or repaired when necessary to provide adequate visibility.

*503.4 Obstruction of fire apparatus access roads. **Fire apparatus access roads shall not be obstructed in any manner, including the parking of vehicles.* The minimum widths and clearances established in :Next('./icod_ifc_2009_5_par015.htm')'>Section 503.2.1 shall be maintained at all times.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 16, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> IS THIS WHAT YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT


That's just silly and confusing.


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 16, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

>


I'd say that's just mean, but then again, since it is a BMW - - - good job!


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> That's just silly and confusing.


What is confusing??

Park on the left side slots and fire lane is on the right

The other fire lane stripe is not shown in the picture, actually designating the boundaries of the fire lane

On any new projects our city requires the fire lane to be a dedicated easement on a legal plat


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 16, 2012)

What is the red line trying to prevent?  Double parking?


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> What is the red line trying to prevent?  Double parking?


Coug you are scaring me.

Do you just have one stop light in your city and no marked fire lanes????


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> That's just silly and confusing.


Yes it is stupid and can be confusing to some

The ORANGE COUNTY FIRE AUTHORITY, in OC, CA has some good info on Fire Lanes

http://www.ocfa.org/_uploads/pdf/guideb09.pdf


----------



## jwells (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about.  And it seems really silly to me.


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

jwells said:
			
		

> Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about.  And it seems really silly to me.


Sorry but this is common and has been done for years

Just drive around and look at marked fire lanes

Guess this person was confused also;;,

http://invisiblestructures.com/project_profiles/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/img-1.php_42.jpeg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2012)

This might be common in your area but not everywhere.

I have never seen it.

Yes I do get out of the woods from time to time and I just do not remember seeing anything like this.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This might be common in your area but not everywhere.
> 
> I have never seen it.
> 
> Yes I do get out of the woods from time to time and I just do not remember seeing anything like this.


In thirty five years, I have been asked once, to do it, He was over ridden by Fire Chief, who said it was not necessary.


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This might be common in your area but not everywhere.
> 
> I have never seen it.
> 
> Yes I do get out of the woods from time to time and I just do not remember seeing anything like this.


But the entire drive is not shown

There should be another red stripe to indicate the boundaries of the fire lane


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2012)

ok how about these pictures???are the markings ok???are do we need Tums????
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1494
View attachment 1493


View attachment 616


View attachment 617


View attachment 616


View attachment 617


/monthly_2012_11/a.JPG.b1c603dff4ef0ceadf0f6294c906f53c.JPG

/monthly_2012_11/c.JPG.2c6908acfb89c08249aced058ad3ccbc.JPG


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, never seen that.  It looks so dumb, it's like writing _no parking_ in the middle of road.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> ok how about these pictures???are the markings ok???
> 
> are do we need Tums????
> 
> ...


The ISA in the Accessible stall in the background is also "misplaced". It should be at the dive isle end of thestall not in the center of the stall.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2012)

There is just no pleasing you inspectors !!!

I must be missing something


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> There is just no pleasing you  !!! I must be missing something


I am not an inspector....


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I am not an inspector....


There is no pleasing you Architects or insert occupation


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

More  Fire Lane  fun...


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

More Fire Lane fun...


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

cant get it to post

paste and copy

http://api.ning.com/files/1QC7GTbhbPp6gSOQScg7UJgvh63m5qhkwZS1P16EPE0mV-C3bxyHVs9V-mCa5XSvIcueeRMZGXrdLqzUQ*1zu7p2W-jpIY58/FireLaneParking.jpg


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 26, 2012)

The marking or posting of fire lanes is only as good as the ability to enforce parking regulations for fire lane violations.....

Only have worked in one jurisdiction so far that aggressively pursues fire lane parking violations....


----------



## beach (Nov 27, 2012)

We, the FD, as well as the PD write tickets for parking in fire lanes....residential and commercial streets. There's a reason for it......


----------

